# 2008 hyundai veracruz brake lights outs



## mrcar007 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a 2008 Hyundai Veracruz and the tail lights just stopped working. The fuses have been checked, the brake light switch has been replaced. I am pretty good with cars but I am stumped. What else could it be?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Any other electrical services out? Have you checked the bulbs. It would be unlikely, but perhaps one bulb was already out and both went out. 

Check the harness in the trunk as well at the plugs going from all the switches. 

Have you tested the switch? It wouldn't be the first time that an electrical component that was new was faulty.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Check your 3rd brake light to see if it works. It has a direct connection to the brake light switch. The left and right stop lights have the multi-function switch, (Turn signal switch) in between the brake light switch and the brake lights. If the 3rd brake light works but the right and left doesn't, then it's usually the multi-function switch or aka, turn signal switch. If it doesn't, and make sure the bulb is good, then your going to have to probe for power until you find it.:vs_cool:


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

Check your grounds as well. A bad ground will cause the lights to stop working as well as the suggestions above.


----------

